# GMM - General Mining Corporation



## springhill (29 July 2010)

This is exactly the setup i look for in an investment. Would like to hear others thoughts on it.
General Mining is exploring for Fe and Mn at the Shoemaker Project in the Eucla, roughly 100km + further inland from GWR. Aswell as Potash in Mongolia. Interestingly China has the worlds biggest difference between potash use and potash production. So a void needs to be filled somehow.

Current SP 10c
MC 4m
Shares on Issue 40m
High/Low 22c/8c
Cash at Hand $3.7m
Expenses this Quarter $284k

Rock chip samples so far have identified surface hematite results of between 50-65% Fe and also 21-43% Mn. First stafe drilling is planned for these targets later this year, once all approvals are granted.
GMM also have a IOCG prospective Eyre Project in WA, though this drilling program has been stopped due to wall stabilisation problems.
Has common directors with Galaxy Resources.


----------



## springhill (25 August 2010)

GMM have today announced a series of drill holes totalling 1200m expected to commence in September to test for deposits of potash/lithium/potassium in their Uvs Project in Mongolia.
Limited drilling in the Uvs basin in the 50's and 60's intersected shallow potash mineralisations of up to 600m thick.
Could be one to watch.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100825/pdf/31s2jfxx20gntr.pdf

Disc - holding.


----------



## springhill (26 August 2010)

General Mining have released an investor presentation outlining key areas of their Shoemaker IO and Mongolian projects. Enjoy.
Have seen recent moves from initial purchase price of 9.3c to 14c today, albeit on thin volume. To be expected when there is only 40m fully paid shares on issue.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100826/pdf/31s3w8z4x29046.pdf


----------



## springhill (17 September 2010)

After a couple of days in which i noticed slow accumulation GMM, has moved nicely today. Currently @16c or up 23%, has been as high as 18c this morn. No announcement yet......


----------



## springhill (4 March 2011)

GMM riding a bullet the last couple of days. Speeding ticket yesterday, standard response. "We know nothing!" - Shultz
Taken my entry money off the table today, very happy with this one.
Look for news on some potash results IMO


----------



## adobee (4 March 2011)

great run for GMM .. still trying to work out why I am not holding it as its on my watch list but I havent noticed it till today when its in the green ..  Mongolia & potash what more could one want at the moment ..  will keep an eye on an entry early next week but unsure of whats going on as speeding ticket states that are attempting to appoint / secure a drilling company so wouldnt be expecting any immediate results yet .. ???


----------



## Magic Man (5 March 2011)

adobee said:


> great run for GMM .. still trying to work out why I am not holding it as its on my watch list but I havent noticed it till today when its in the green ..  Mongolia & potash what more could one want at the moment ..  will keep an eye on an entry early next week but unsure of whats going on as speeding ticket states that are attempting to appoint / secure a drilling company so wouldnt be expecting any immediate results
> 
> Adobee probably no need to worry about the announcement, it will probably run on the markets excitement over potash.. like it already has!


----------



## springhill (6 March 2011)

adobee said:


> great run for GMM .. still trying to work out why I am not holding it as its on my watch list but I havent noticed it till today when its in the green .. Mongolia & potash what more could one want at the moment .. will keep an eye on an entry early next week but unsure of whats going on as *speeding ticket states that are attempting to appoint / secure a drilling company so wouldnt be expecting any immediate results yet .. ?*




Yep, you are right adobee, i skimmed the ticket too quickly in my suprise at GMM moving. 
My bad.
After reading the FMJ, and as Magic Man said, no doubt there is speccing on potash going on here.
Time to hit some research and find anymore potential potash specs


----------



## springhill (1 April 2011)

Looking ahead for what is instore for GMM in the next few months. They have an interesting investor presentation quoted below, page 13 states ' *GMM are in talks with vendors in Mongolia and Kazakhstan on gold, copper, coal and other projects*', so possible project acquisition coming up.

Drilling due to commence in May on the Shoemaker IO & manganese project.

Still no word on a drilling company appointment for Uvs project 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110322/pdf/41xlfw528l9dxy.pdf


----------



## RedLion22 (3 May 2011)

*Mongolia Potash Drilling soon for an EV of $7m *

Near term share price catalysts for GMM include its planned Mongolia potash and Australian manganese and iron ore drilling programs.

*Current Market Cap: $11.0M* (63.0M shares inc. escrowed, price 0.18, recent placement at 0.175):
Cash: $3.6M
*EV: $7.4M*

*This EV is tiny. Should potash be intersected this baby is going to runnnnnnn!*

**Uvs Project, Mongolia (100%):*

- 5 licences covering >2,000km² in Uvs Nuur Basin
- 3 to 5 holes planned to 1,000m depth for 3,000-5,000m drilling, targeting thick intervals of bedded potash
- March 2011 Mines & Money pres said drilling to commence in May 2011
- The March quarterly stated "Preparations underway for deep potash exploratory drilling at the Uvs project in Mongolia" and "Negotiations with drilling contractors are currently underway". However, still no announcement as to the signing of a drill contractor. Hopefully a positive announcement can be made soon.

**Shoemaker Manganese and Iron Project, Earaheedy Basin WA (50%, earning up to 80%):*

-The March quarterly confirmed that drilling at iron ore and manganese targets is expected to commence on 15 May. That's 12 days away.
- Stage 1 RC drilling program to include 30 holes to ~80m depth totalling ~2,500metres of drilling.
- Prospective for DSO and BIF mineralisation
- Large meteorite structure (15-20km diameter), with GMM tenement holding covering high gravity area (see slide 14 March Presentation)
- GMM 2010, 33 rock chip samples 50-65% Fe (nice grades!)
- 19 rock chips samples 21-48% Mn (nice high grades!)
- Exciting recent sampling/drilling success by neighbours including ZNC (Lockeridge) (Market Cap: $40M) could show the Earaheedy Basin to be emerging as a new global manganese basin

**New Project Generation*
March 2011 Mines & Money Presentation - Active research on new project opportunities in Mongolia and Central Asia:
- GMM database on most of 6,000 occurrences & deposits in Mongolia
- talks with vendors in Mongolia and Kazakhstan on gold, copper, coal and other projects


----------



## RedLion22 (4 May 2011)

*Manganese the new rare earth?*

Nice story on manganese by ProActive Investors

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...-ingredient-in-battery-technology--15915.html

Bodes well for GMM, which will commence drilling at its Shoemaker manganese-iron ore project in 11 days time


----------



## springhill (16 May 2011)

RC drilling at Shoemakers targetting IO & manganese has commenced.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110516/pdf/41yp262z8dl9d6.pdf


----------



## springhill (3 June 2011)

GMM signs contract with drilling company for Uvs project, due to begin July/August.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110603/pdf/41z0sgpt91148d.pdf


----------



## springhill (15 June 2011)

1st stage RC drilling program at Shoemaker has been completed: 30 holes totalling about 2,750 line metres have been drilled as planned.
The drill samples have been sent to independent laboratories in Perth for assaying.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110615/pdf/41z75gptzp6k76.pdf

How long until assay results due, 2-4 weeks maybe?


----------



## djones (5 July 2011)

springhill said:


> 1st stage RC drilling program at Shoemaker has been completed: 30 holes totalling about 2,750 line metres have been drilled as planned.
> The drill samples have been sent to independent laboratories in Perth for assaying.
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110615/pdf/41z75gptzp6k76.pdf
> 
> How long until assay results due, 2-4 weeks maybe?




Mid July at the earliest. I am on board today, Potash next to China with extras such as Shoemaker thrown in as a bonus - great value!


----------



## djones (13 July 2011)

*GMM*
Just a reminder if you like to be in small caps before results, GMM has results due out tomorrow or friday (next week on off chance its delayed) for its Shoemaker project (1st stage rc drilling) which is targetting high grade iron ore and manganese.

Also at any time in July or August we are also expecting GMM to announce that their Mongolian Potash project is about to begin drilling which given the recent Mongolian frenzy should really set this share alight!

*Click here for details about Shoemaker drilling.*
*Click here for details about the Mongolian Potash project.*
*Latest Investor Presentation*


*GMM Details:*
* 63mil Ordinary Shares
* 12.7mil Options
* Market Cap @ 17c = $12.9mil
* Cash On Hand = $3.6mil
* Value of Potash & Shoemaker Projects = $9.3mil (at 17c)
* Directors own 14% of the company, will do anything they can to not dilute shares.
* Recently did a placement at 17.5c to advance Potash project.

---------------------

*Definitely think this is a buy, tightly held share registry with directors who own a chunk of the company and some big upside if Shoemaker comes through in the next week, with limited downside due to the Mongolian potash drilling.*


----------



## springhill (22 August 2011)

General Mining commences potash drilling at Uvs Project.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110822/pdf/420jqvvmvmx59p.pdf


----------



## desjosie (12 October 2011)

GMM buys interest in Khuden Coal Deposit in Mongolia
HIGHLIGHTS
Letter of offer signed to buy an interest in coal mining
licence adjacent to the Company’s coal exploration area
at the Uvs project
• The mining licence covers the central part of the Khuden
Coal Deposit explored in the 1970s - 80s
• Adding interest in proven coal deposit strengthens the
Company’s coal exploration prospects
Uvs Basin Project
(Potash; coal & lithium brine exploration - GMM 100%)
The Company’s wholly-owned Mongolian subsidiary, Golden Cross
LLC (“Golden Cross”), has signed a letter of offer to acquire an
interest in mining license number 11617A of 51.6Ha that covers the
central part of the Khuden Coal Deposit and is adjacent to the
Company’s coal exploration area at the Uvs project (Figures 1, 2 -
refer to ASX announcement dated 27 September 2011).
The Company and a Syndicate holding the mining licence are
currently finalising the terms of a farmin and joint venture
agreement (“JV Agreement”) in respect of the mining licence and
intend the signed letter of offer to be binding on them, while noting
that the entry into the JV Agreement is conditional upon:
(a) the completion of legal, technical and regulatory due
diligence by Golden Cross in respect of the JV Agreement;
(b) the execution by the parties of the JV Agreement;
(c) any necessary approval by the Company’s shareholders to
the entry into and / or completion of the JV Agreement; and
(d) the Company raising funds to enable the payment to be
completed.
In regard to (d) above, the Company is well advanced in
discussions with a potential investor.
Buying an interest in Khuden Coal Deposit (Figures 2 to 5) should strengthen the
Company’s coal exploration prospects, which are currently focused on the prospective
Carboniferous sedimentary geology within the Company’s licence 14404X (located 1
km south of the Khuden Deposit) as well as licence 15206X (200 m west of the
deposit) that is being acquired by the Company (Figures 2 & 6 - refer to ASX
announcement dated 27 September 2011).
The Khuden Coal Deposit was discovered in 1971 and, according to Mineral
Resources Authority of Mongolia (“MRAM”) archive Open File Report 2045, was
initially explored by 503 line metres of trenching and 9 diamond drill holes (618 line
metres in total). Two outcropping and gently NNW and NW dipping black coal bearing
horizons were identified while the exploration was mostly focused on the upper
horizon comprising a single coal seam (“upper coal seam”).
Follow up exploration in 1976 was also focused on the upper coal seam and included
380 line metres of trenching and 35 diamond drill holes that totalled 1,313 line
metres and were geophysically logged (MRAM archive Open File Report 2319). Some
initial Russian category A to C2 coal resources were estimated for the upper coal
seam that varies in thickness from 3.4 m to 8.8 m (average 6.6 m) within the
resource estimate area. While no complete coal ranking analysis was carried out, the
following table provides some indicative parameters for the upper coal seam below a
5 m deep weathered zone:As part of a regional exploration program, some additional coal exploration was
carried out at a wider Khuden Coal deposit area in 1984-84 including 9 diamond drill
holes totalling 621 line metres (MRAM archive Open File Report 4477). The lower coal
bearing horizon was intersected by two drill holes south and east of the 11617A
mining licence area as well as by a trench crossing its outcropping area east of
11617A. Some Russian category P2 and P3 “prognostic coal resources”1 were
estimated for the wider deposit area including the lower coal bearing horizon.
The lower coal bearing horizon is separated by a ~60 m thick sandstone strata from
the upper coal seam and remains scarcely explored at this stage. According to MRAM
archive Open File Report 4477, there are 9 coal seams and lenses within the lower
coal bearing horizon with their individual thicknesses varying from 0.5 m to 6.0 m
and the aggregate coal thickness estimated as ~20 m.
The historical coal exploration reports as well as two independent geological reviews
commissioned by the Company in 2008 suggest the prospectivity of further
exploration at the Khuden Coal Deposit – mostly targeting the underexplored lower
coal bearing horizon. These reports also suggest the prospectivity of the wider intermountain
basin for discovering possible extensions of the Khuden coal seams. Most of
the Lower Carboniferous geology outside the deposit remains largely unexplored,
including the central part of this basin covered by shallow Quaternary alluvial
sediments. The Company’s licences 14404X and 13848X as well as licence 15206X,
which is being acquired by the Company, include some substantial exploration areas
considered to be prospective for coal.
This year the Company started some preliminary coal exploration in this area
including the compilation of all available archival data on the historical coal
exploration as well as a field reconnaissance. A dedicated coal exploration program is
being planned to be carried out in parallel with the potash and evaporite exploration
in the Uvs Basin.
A sealed highway and a high-voltage power line cross the Company’s coal exploration
area (Figure 6) that is ~200 km by highway from the Russian city of Kyzyl planned to
be connected with the Trans-Siberian Railway by a new railroad in 2014. This coal
exploration area is ~80 km by highway from the town of Ulaangom, the capital of the
Mongolian Uvs Province, where the Mongolian Government plans to build a railroad
connecting the north-west of the country with China by 2015.
Dr Boris Matveev
Managing Director
About General Mining Corporation Ltd (ASX: GMM)
General Mining Corporation Ltd is a Western Australian company with a substantial portfolio
of exploration properties in Mongolia and Western Australia. The Company is focused on
bulk commodities, namely high-margin potash and coal at the Uvs Basin project in
Mongolia, and iron ore at the Shoemaker project in Western Australia.
The Company also has some base metal and IOCG exploration properties in those
countries.


----------



## springhill (23 June 2012)

I haven't looked back at GMM since i bailed out the last of my holdings before the :fan

Time to take a walk down memory lane.

GMM have secured an option to purchase the Mt Success gold project located 15 km north of Mt Magnet in Western Australia.
https://onlineinvesting.westpac.com...mpanyProfile/Announcements.aspx?stockCode=GMM

The Option has been granted by Mr Clive Humberston for an initial payment of $20,000.
The Option gives the Company an initial six month period to complete a minimum of six RC drill holes with a minimum aggregate of 300m of drilling.
The Company can extend the Option period by a further six months on payment of $20,000 and a further extension of 18 months by paying an additional $30,000. Should the Company exercise the option it will receive 100% of the Project by payment of $900,000.
The Project has been continuously held by the Mr Humberston since 1987 and has a small gold mining operation on it that is currently dormant.

A cap raising has taken place.
Capital Raising
As announced on 31 January 2012, Investmet has agreed to take a strategic stake in the Company and to assist in raising up to $1.9m through a two stage capital raising, as follows:
● Placement of a total of 20,000,000 Shares at $0.05 each (and a total of 20,000,000 free attaching unlisted Options) to Investmet and its nominees to raise $1m; and
● Non‐renounceable rights issue of 18,006,925 Shares at $0.05 each on a one for five basis (and 18,006,925 free attaching listed Options), fully underwritten by Investmet subject to an underwriting agreement being entered into, to raise $0.9m (before issue costs).
The proceeds from the capital raising of $1.9 million are to be used by the Company with its available cash of $359,768 (as at 31 December 2011) to:
● Fund the Company’s current minimum expenditure commitments of $1,288,843 (to 31 December 2012), to continue exploring its potash, iron, gold, base metals and other metals and minerals prospects in Mongolia and Western Australia with the view to the eventual development and mining of mineral resources;
● fund costs of approximately $120,000 for the capital raising, including a proposed underwriting fee of $50,000; and
● Fund $50,000 of the consideration and $63,000 for the cash backed security required for performance bonds in connection with the Company’s acquisitions of the Mercury Hill Project and Chesterfield Project respectively.



From their last quarterly.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120430/pdf/425z41mkgk7dtw.pdf

*HIGHLIGHTS*
● Due diligence continues on potential coal exploration interests at Uvs in Mongolia
● Work program recommended for Khangai Project in Mongolia
● Strategic partner secured and plans for two stage capital raising, in conjunction with acquisitions of two new gold projects in Western Australia

From my perspective, the fact they want to bring in a JV partner to continue potash exploration in Uvs, leads me to believe their faith in that project is dwindling.
How confident are they in the coal angle of Uvs? They decided to drill for potash first, so the coal must be the secondary target, again points me to lack of faith in coal. Plus they are looking at coal closer to Chinese border, so how strong is their conviction in Uvs?
From memory, Shoemaker was a bit of a turkey too.
Now 2 gold tenaments (possibly!), that's not enough to see me back in GMM.


Dear General Mining,

We had a lovely fling, it was a short wonderful time in my life where i used you to make money, unfortunately you have lost your looks and your a$$ is starting to sag a little.
For these reasons i must bid you farewell and move on to the next perky floozy.

All the best,
SH.

P.S. please stop texting me at 2am!


----------



## springhill (9 July 2012)

GENERAL MINING CORPORATION SECURES JOINT VENTURE ON OYUT TOLGOI COPPER PROJECT IN NORTHWEST MONGOLIA
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120709/pdf/4279w86pw149n3.pdf

General Mining Corporation (GMM) through its wholly owned Mongolian subsidiary Golden Cross LLC is pleased to announce that it has secured a joint venture on the Oyut Tolgoi (not to be confused with Oyu Tolgoi in the south of Mongolia) copper project, this project is adjoining licences GMM presently holds and now gives a total holding of 154,610 hectares along the Khangai / Bulnay Fault, in north western Mongolia.
Surface exploration and diamond drilling in the mid -1970's at Oyut Tolgoi outlined extensive copper mineralisation hosted in gabbroic rocks with several of the historic holes returning mineralised intervals over tens of metres down hole.


----------



## springhill (22 July 2012)

*UPDATE ON OYUT TOLGOI COPPER PROJECT IN NORTHWEST MONGOLIA

*
On 9 July 2012 General Mining Corporation Ltd (GMM) announced that, through its wholly owned Mongolian subsidiary, Golden Cross LLC, it had secured a joint venture on the Oyut Tolgoi (not to be confused with Oyu Tolgoi in the south of Mongolia) Copper Project, which project adjoins licences GMM presently holds.
As previously advised, Golden Cross LLC can earn a 60% interest in the Oyut Tolgoi licence of 587 hectares by meeting certain expenditure obligations before February 2013 in respect of the tenement, including production of a resource estimation report.
In order to avoid any speculation as to the extent of the expenditure obligation and any consequent need to raise further funds, the Company advises that the expenditure obligation to earn that 60% interest is US$300,000.
The Company is in negotiation with third parties with regard to potential involvement with this project.
In addition, GMM is in the process of finalising its plans with regard to the work to be undertaken in order to be able to earn the 60% interest in the Oyut Tolgoi Licence.
GMM expects to be able to make an announcement shortly with regard to the exploration activities that it will undertake on the project and on GMM’s other wholly-owned exploration projects in Mongolia over the next six months.
We look forward to informing the market as these exciting developments occur.

GMM has had a really nice little spike in the chart over the last week or so. Well done them.


----------



## pixel (10 February 2015)

"The one that got away


----------



## skc (10 February 2015)

pixel said:


> "The one that got away
> 
> View attachment 61502




Or a 50% loss by some.

And considering they had about $8k in the bank from the last 4C, smells terribly like a pump and raise.


----------



## pixel (13 October 2015)

skc said:


> Or a 50% loss by some.
> 
> And considering they had about $8k in the bank from the last 4C, smells terribly like a pump and raise.




Some "pump and raise" strategies seem to work. 




And as it's still some kind of JV, the previous owner looks also set to benefit.




I hold a full position GXY, so I decided against buying GMM as well. Same exposure.


----------



## luutzu (8 November 2015)

pixel said:


> Some "pump and raise" strategies seem to work.
> 
> View attachment 64641
> 
> ...




You know the company's been bankrupt right? Since 2013 at least. Didn't actually go into admin but that's because it managed to find more... mmm... more sophisticated investors just in time.


----------



## luutzu (9 November 2015)

GMM just raised total of some $5.2M in new equity recently.

Though this new cash may appear to be for the purpose of its new JV with Galaxy on Mt Cattlin, that with agreement to sell the rare ore to Mitsi.. at least $700K of the new cash will go towards paying off its current debt, and around $1 to $1.5M towards its normal costs of just staying alive (see fig 1).

To make proper investment decision, as oppose to speculation, on GMM's future will require indepth and up to date understanding of GMM's assets, namely Mt Cattlin and the ore it's about to start getting there with Galaxy in March 2016. Without such on the ground knowledge it's all just hope and prayers buying this company.

As an arm-chair warrior analysing GMM's operations since IPO from a distant, with no knowledge of probabilities of  the lithium or other potential jackpot GMM could be onto... in my humble opinion, the investor ought to stay away, and for those who bought at 5cents, maybe tripling your money in a month isn't so bad.

----

*VALUATION*

At 7th Nov2015
Total SHARES OUTSTANDING: 329,945,355 basic; 332,195,355 diluted (details under Capital Structure notes on DangInvestor, or GMM's 2015 AR). The share outstanding at 7Nov2015 has changed from the 165.5M shares quoted on Commsec at June2015.


At *$0.16 per share *on 6th November 2015,* that`s $53M market price*. Note this is $10M or some 25% higher than shown on MorningStar (Commsec) research.


*What does $53 million buy in GMM*
Maybe $4million in cash paid for by yourself or the older shareholders that might be left after a year's operation... would be much less if GMM need to hire new people and share costs to ramp up the new mine etc.

Beside the new cash and the interests it earn, GMM has no asset to speak of.

GMM has been broke since 2013, and would have been wound up if no new shareholders were found. It has no patent that could be worth something; no property and the plant and equipment has been written down to nothing. Maybe some $600K from costs of exploration its previous management thought could be worth something.

So $53M for potential of what comes out of Mt Cattlin... So the investor must have indebt knowledge as to that likelihood or else best to avoid such risks and unknown.

Figure 1:




--------------

*History of Losses*

GMM has no revenue. Its only income are simply the interests received from the cash at bank - cash that were raised from shareholders and "sophisticated" investors.

So no need to discus financial performance for GMM will all be about the future.. and if the future is anything like the past, there will be greater dilution from more share printing.

Note that it could not borrow money from the bank - some debt might be good as it show someone outside management and investors have some faith in its ability to repay. Here there is no faith.

As seen below in Fig2., the 6 years since IPO have resulted in no profit, no revenue beside interests, stacking up the losses. The only thing that has grown has been shareholders more willing to take a punt and hand over their cash. 

Once the pool of complicated investor runs out, the music will stop. 

_Figure 2_


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 November 2015)

luutzu said:


> Once the pool of complicated investor runs out, the music will stop.
> 
> _Figure 2_
> 
> View attachment 64951




Thanks for this.  I don't own GMM, only have it in the ASF comp.

What's your website address?  Nothing on Google I can find.


----------



## pixel (9 November 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks for this.  I don't own GMM, only have it in the ASF comp.
> 
> What's your website address?  Nothing on Google I can find.




have you tried www.danginvestor.com ?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 November 2015)

pixel said:


> have you tried www.danginvestor.com ?




Thanks.

My Noscript was blocking the whole page.


----------



## luutzu (9 November 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks.
> 
> My Noscript was blocking the whole page.




Thanks Pixel.

GB,
There's some java there for the slider and fancy stuff at the HowWeWork page, but it's harmless otherwise. Trust me 

Thanks again for the opportunity.
It might not be what your investing approach is; it's quite involved but may prove useful once used as intended: study one business at a time... so one down and maybe 200 more to go for ASX.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 November 2015)

luutzu said:


> Thanks Pixel.
> 
> GB,
> There's some java there for the slider and fancy stuff at the HowWeWork page, but it's harmless otherwise. Trust me
> ...




I look forward to some of the FA guys here using it and presenting their findings.  (FA is a bit beyond me, but I like to see what others do).  

Luutz, my login details didn't work.  But I have a reasonable idea of what's on offer from seeing what you did on this thread for GMM, thanks.

PS.  Grammar and language syntax on the website makes it a bit difficult to absorb.  You'd attract a lot more interest if that was fixed.


----------



## luutzu (9 November 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I look forward to some of the FA guys here using it and presenting their findings.  (FA is a bit beyond me, but I like to see what others do).
> 
> Luutz, my login details didn't work.  But I have a reasonable idea of what's on offer from seeing what you did on this thread for GMM, thanks.
> 
> PS.  Grammar and language syntax on the website makes it a bit difficult to absorb.  You'd attract a lot more interest if that was fixed.




Thanks GB.
Yea, I have little idea of what Grammar is... It's just whatever sounds OK    Will get my wife to proof read and maybe some graphic guy to simplify it. Just people tend not to want to work for free and free is all they'll get at the moment.

Your credentials works, pw is case sensitive. But yea, there will be other modules in the future that will be useful - like portfolio management/book-keeping and others. 

Thanks again.


----------



## pixel (14 December 2015)

Trading Halt pending a capital raising.
Looking at the chart, I can't say I'm all that surprised.




I've traded the upswing, but am no longer holding.


----------



## pixel (17 December 2015)

Canaccord managed a $7M+ cap raising @18c; in a contemporaneous Research Report, they give GMM a target of 40c, GXY one of 20c.

IMHO, both are still at a speccie stage, but the charts suggest the Market warms to the story and we could see a breakout very soon. (I hold and trade GXY)


----------



## luutzu (18 December 2015)

pixel said:


> Canaccord managed a $7M+ cap raising @18c; in a contemporaneous Research Report, they give GMM a target of 40c, GXY one of 20c.
> 
> IMHO, both are still at a speccie stage, but the charts suggest the Market warms to the story and we could see a breakout very soon. (I hold and trade GXY)
> 
> View attachment 65335




I thought it was a gonner when they went offline while raising the new $7M.

Amazing how these guys could convince people to keep forking up money. Other bigger, much more established companies see their shares going down or unmoved when they win new contracts.

Maybe won't be so amazing if I'm a geologist and went there for a looksy.


----------



## pixel (29 December 2015)

luutzu said:


> I thought it was a gonner when they went offline while raising the new $7M.
> 
> Amazing how these guys could convince people to keep forking up money. Other bigger, much more established companies see their shares going down or unmoved when they win new contracts.
> 
> Maybe won't be so amazing if I'm a geologist and went there for a looksy.




I'm neither a Geologist nor a Metallurgist; but when I drove past the minesite on my way to Esperance, I couldn't help but notice the well-kept infrastructure in the region. Maybe the re-opening of Mt Cattlin isn't all that difficult and they can keep their promises? I wish them well - and maintain a position in both G's


----------



## System (5 September 2016)

On September 2nd, 2016, General Mining Corporation Limited (GMM) was removed from the ASX's official list following compulsory acquisition by Galaxy Resources Limited, in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14.


----------

